# Libnodave jetzt auch mit VB Beispielen



## lorenz2512 (29 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
Zottel hat sich einen Ruck gegeben und mal was in VB "angefasst", also viel Spaß beim Probieren, und postet mal was dabei rausgekommen ist. Unter diesem Beitrag könnt Ihr das lang erwartete runterladen:
http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=4139&start=0
Und für die Gästeu kannst es aber auch auf 

http://libnodave.sf.net
unter "Patches" finden.


----------



## Zottel (8 August 2005)

Habe gerade die Version 0.7.2 von Libnodave mit "offizieller" Unterstützung für VB und PERL veröffentlicht.


----------



## Anonymous (9 August 2005)

Zottel schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade die Version 0.7.2 von Libnodave mit "offizieller" Unterstützung für VB und PERL veröffentlicht.


...und nun Version 0.7.3 nachgeschoben. Die vermeidet "decorated names" bei der Übersetzung unter Windows.. Das macht die Benutzung etwas einfacher, ist kompatibel zu Version 0.7.1 und erlaubt es, C#-Programme unverändert unter Win32 und Linux zu benutzen.


----------



## Zottel (31 August 2005)

Habe eben die Version 0.7.4 veröffentlicht.
- Bessere Unterstützung von MS Dot.NET: Ein separates Assembly 'libnodave.net.dl'l enthält Klassendefinitionen, die eine saubere Einbindung in Dot.NET garantieren, einschließlich Freigabe des innerhalb von Bibliotheksmethoden belegten Speichers durch Finalizers, wenn der Garbage Collector das zugehörige Objekt entfernt.
- Funktionen zum Auslesen, Stellen und Synchronisieren der Echtzeit-Uhr der S7 (bietet meines Wissens keine vergleichbare kommerzielle Bibliothek).


----------

